# Smoked Rock Cod recipe?



## cmayna (Oct 3, 2019)

I have just way too much Rock Cod and need to give some if it away but would like some to be smoked.  I have successfully smoked Ling Cod in a 24 hour wet brine, but find Rock Cod as being too dry using same recipe.  Should I just extend the brining time or find another recipe?.   Does anyone have a successful recipe for this fish?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2019)

Do you need my address? :) lol sorry couldn’t resist. I don’t have an answer but in to follow.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 4, 2019)

Wish it was that simple.  For me smoked fish is much easier to give away versus uncooked.  Still researching possible recipes


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 5, 2019)

Its been many years since I've smoked fish other than salmon, ling and black cod but I don't remember ever smoking rock cod. Being commercial fisherman we smoked everything including sole so we must not have liked it. We preferred it for fish & chips over any other fish though.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2019)

That is how we currently are with Rock.  Great for fish & chips, taco's skilletized, etc.    Just hoping I find a smoking recipe that will get me fired up like I do with Ling and Salmon.  Still going to try a couple recipes in a couple days to see "what if......"

With so much Rock, I got plenty to be guinea pigs for the smoker.


----------

